# Can any of the ICS Gapps work on CM7?



## cesium (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm guessing the majority, if not all, require a different framework so will not work on CM7. Anyone know if it is possible though? The only one I want is the Desk Clock heh, I hate the gingerbread clock and since I leave it on at night I see it all the time


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Not sure...I say do a nandroid backup and flash the v5.1 gapps, then report back and let us know your findings!


----------



## cesium (Sep 25, 2011)

Tried moving a few of the apps manually into system/app and changed permissions, but they all FC or don't show up after rebooting. Guess that answers it


----------

